# More-home made tools



## turnedon (Aug 25, 2007)

This is an arm brace with 5/8" boring bar.
The arm brace is made of 5/8" round bar
with 1-1/4" flat bar for arm support.
All are put together with bolts and set screws, no welding.
The rubber cushion came off an old broom handle.
total cost: $15.00 and about 4 hrs. I have to get
another piece of 5/8" round bar to make a 
curved hollower.

Rich from NH


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

It's fun making tools. I made my arm brace several years ago using a 3/4" bar for the bar and the back corner of an office chair for the are support. I never have liked it. I don't think I got the curve right for my hands. I've used it a lot but it seems like I'm always fighting it. 
I also used a rubber handle off of a bicycle and it has too much give. High on my list of things to do this summer is to do another one but I think I'll make a wooden version first to get the sizes right. 
A friend is going to loan me a John Jordan handle to see if I like it. It has a totally different shape.


----------



## jbksman (Jul 26, 2007)

How did you bend the rod in the arm brace? Did you use heat or just bend it with a vise/hammer or jack?


----------

